#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - Thai Girls

## dirtydog

*Learn Thai - Thai Girls
*
This video tutorial should get some interest, how to chat up Thai girls which seems to be most peoples aim in life as the internet seems to be full of them trying to contact anybody they can, this first video is the nice polite chat them up one, the next video we could go deeper into Thai Farang relationships with translations for things like, "These handcuffs are too tight", "Whip me harder" to "Did you bring the ropes"?

*Are you free tonight 
Keun nee khun wang mai      
คืนนี้คุณว่างไหม

 Are you free tomorrow
Prung nee khun wang mai     
พรุ่งนี้คุณว่างไหม

Can I have your number 
Pom kor ber torasap dai mai
ผมขอเบอร์โทรศัพท์ได้ไหม

 Can I see you tomorrow 
Prung nee pom jer khun dai mai
พรุ่งนี้ผมเจอคุณได้ไหม

Can you give me a call 
Tor ha pom dai mai     
โทรหาผมได้ไหม

 Can you stay tonight 
Keun nee yu dai mai 
คืนนี้อยู่ได้ไหม

 Do you want a drink 
Khun yak deum arai mai 
คุณอยากดื่มอะไรไหม

Here is my number 
Nee ber torasap kong pom
นี่เบอร์โทรศัพท์ของผม

I like you    
Pom chorp khun      
ผมชอบคุณ

 I like you very much 
Pom chorp khun mak
ผมชอบคุณมาก

I will give you a call
Laew pom ja to ha    
แล้วผมจะโทรหา

I love you    
Pom rak khun    
ผมรักคุณ

Kiss me                
Joop pom noi                   
จูบผมหน่อย

Lets go to my room
Pai tee hong kong pom gan ter 
ไปที่ห้องของผมกันเถอะ

Sweet dreams 
Fan dee na
ฝันดีนะ

Thank you for today 
Korp khun sam rap wannee 
ขอบคุณสำหรับวันนี้

You are so cute 
Khun narak mak       
คุณน่ารักมาก

 You look so beautiful
Khun suay mak
คุณสวยมาก

**Online Thai Keyboard*
*English to Thai text translator*
* 
Guests You need to be a member to view TeakDoor videos.
*

----------


## robuzo

Might want to add, "I have lots of money."

----------


## Gerbil

> Are you free tonight Keun nee khun wang mai คืนนี้คุณว่างไหม


"No"

"Haa Roi Baht Dai Mai?"

 :bunny3:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Phom rak Khun?!?!

Thais never say that. _Rak Na_, maybe, but never that.

----------


## Gerbil

> Phom rak Khun?!?!
> 
> Thais never say that. _Rak Na_, maybe, but never that.


I think this is 1940's Thai, before shagging had been invented.  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

These are very useful :

Kry Leeang Look khun ? ..............   Who's looking after your kids ?

Me look gee kon  ?   .................     How many kids have you got ?

These innocent questions casually dropped into the conversation should help you ascertain whether the lovely lady who is the apple of your eye has a body unspoilt by the ravages of nature or two shriveled prunes above a map of Thailand. To _some_ this might seem a tad sexist , but hey.......who's cracking open the wallet ?

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## lost the plot

I never had a name with my ex, it was always goo, mung between us.

----------


## Panda

How much barfine?
Dont know how to say it in Thai. But they seem to understand.

----------


## dirtydog

> Phom rak Khun?!?!  Thais never say that. Rak Na, maybe, but never that.


Probably not to you, but if you spend some time in gay bars you may get a few guys say it to you.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Is that you speaking on the youtube vid DD? :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> How much barfine?


Ee hia. Yet dtuut khun, thaorai?

----------


## Panda

^ No thanks. I think the English version sounds more romantic.

----------


## somtamslap

"Kab barn gun" works quite well....even as an ice-breaker in normal clubs.

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> How much barfine?
> 
> 
> Ee hia. Yet dtuut khun, thaorai?


not surprised why you've never said "Pom Rak Khun"!!
Is that what you say to your mrs when you want to f**k her?

----------


## notanameleft

no worries, I'm taking care of the bills.
Mai pen rai, Pom Liang Eng.

Can you pay for the meal please?
Khun jai ka ahan dai mai? / Mue nee khun liang dai mai?

----------


## Gerbil

> what you say to your mrs when you want to f**k her?


"Bend over and brace yourself." works for me.  :bunny3:

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> what you say to your mrs when you want to f**k her?
> 
> 
> "Bend over and brace yourself." works for me.


always does :P

----------


## sunsetter

thats not dd, thats a young thai boy..........

----------


## sunsetter

tood suay, tawd gang geng nai dai laew
  works for me

----------


## notanameleft

> tood suay, tawd gang geng nai dai laew
> works for me


oh purple doesn't work well, ss!

----------


## sunsetter

tood suay, tawd gang geng nai dai laew

better?

----------


## notanameleft

what about...
nice body = shape ba-h

----------


## lost the plot

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> How much barfine?
> 
> 
> Ee hia. Yet dtuut khun, thaorai?


Are you sure thats right! :rofl:

----------


## Humbert

> what about...
> nice body = shape ba-h


Thai's kind of a shortcut language. You would never say those 
words in spoken Thai.
Tua = body (and you have to include who the body belongs to in the sentence)
Ra sa nah = pretty much the word for 'form' ....

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Panda
> ...


I missed the first part of Marmers Thai quote.
I usually pronounce it "hee harr". But my Thai isn't that good. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> I usually pronounce it "hee harr".


As in Yeee Haarr, biiaaatch.

There's no H sound whatsoever in the first word.. Its a rude prefix EE or อี. Try it..oi EE Somchai maa nee wai wai..but you'd prob get shot, so don't.

----------


## Panda

Its a bit like when the calls call you "darklink" instead of darling.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I used to have trouble asking for it, now I just have trouble doing it.

----------


## Warwick

> the next video we could go deeper into Thai Farang relationships with translations for things like, "These handcuffs are too tight", "Whip me harder" to "Did you bring the ropes"?


So what's the Thai for "Hit me again with that length of four by two."

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> 
> what about...
> nice body = shape ba-h
> 
> 
> Thai's kind of a shortcut language. You would never say those 
> words in spoken Thai.
> ...


Oh really? Thank you for correct me!

แกนะสิ ไม่รู้เรื่อง แหม..เป็นฝรั่งทำมาสอนคนไทยนะยะ
แถวบ้านชั้นน่ะ เค้าพูดกันว่า เชพบ๊ะ แปลว่า อื้อ หือ.. หุ่นน่าฟัดจริงๆ :kma: 
ฮ่าๆๆๆ

แต่ถ้าจะพูดให้มันเป็นทางการขึ้นมานิดนึง เค้าใช้คำว่า รูปร่าง = body
รูปร่างดี, หุ่นสวย = nice body
ไม่ใช่ ตัว อย่างที่แกเข้าใจหรอก

----------


## jimbone

Bar fine gee baht...how much is the bar fine
or bar fine tao rai...
I'm just guess at this!

----------


## dirtydog

Ok, this one hasn't got to the stage of mentioning whips, cucumbers, friends joining in and stuff like that yet, probably best to take those Thai girls out for a drink and dance first.

Let's go out.
ไปเที่ยวกันเถอะ
PAI TÎAW GAN THÙH

What time would you like to meet?
จะเจอกันกี่โมงดี
JÀ JER-GAN GÈE-MONG DEE

What shall we do tonight?
คืนนี้เราจะทำอะไรกันดี
KEUN-NÉE RAO JA THAM A-RAI GAN DEE

I want to go dancing.
ผม อยากไปเต้น
PHǑM YÀK PAI TÊN

I want to get drunk.
ผม อยากเมา
PHǑM YÀK MAO

I want to meet some women.
ผมอยากเจอสาวๆ
PHǑM YÀK JER SǍO SǍO

Can I buy you a drink?
ผมขอเลี้ยงเครื่องดื่มได้ไหมครับ
PHǑM KǍW LÍANG KRÊUANG-DÈUM DÂI MǍI KRÁP

What would you like to drink?
คุณอยากดื่มอะไร ครับ
KUN YÀK DÈUM A-RAI KRÁP

This place is good.
ที่นี่สนุกดี 
THÊE-NÊE SA-NÙK DEE

This place is too loud.
ที่นี่เสียงดังเกินไป
THÊE-NÊE SǏANG-DANG GERN-PAI

Let's go somewhere else.
ไปที่อื่นกันเถอะ
PAI THÊE-ÈUN GAN-THÙH

What time does this place close?
ที่นี่ปิดกี่โมง
THÊE-NÊE PÌT GÈE-MONG

*Guests you need to join teakdoor to view this video.*

----------


## jim1176

smoker tao rai KRUP

song roi dai mai KRUP

----------


## dirtydog

Learn Thai with youtube.

----------


## Bazzy

> Might want to add, "I have lots of money."


Or "This ATM is currently out of service."

----------


## mc2

nice videos, quite helpful

----------


## S Landreth

Just a suggestion after all that falderal about what would you like to drink, meet when, what shall we do, etc.

At the end of the evening,. please hit the lights on your way out. 

Chuay Pid-Fai Gawn Ook Pai Duay

ช่วยปิดไฟ ก่อนออกไปด้วย 


And no need to go out dancing (what is that all about,.go dancing?). 

Just tell her, dance for me, please. 

Ten Hai Du Nhoi

เต้นให้ผมดูหน่อย

----------


## pasko

How about;

1.  May I please meet  your family?

2.  Lets talk Sin Sot!!

----------


## Nitram neb

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> 
> tood suay, tawd gang geng nai dai laew
> works for me
> 
> 
> oh purple doesn't work well, ss!


this photo not of ass??? am think legs to the knee cap look and u will see..jing jing..

----------


## StrontiumDog

I want to get drunk.
ผม อยากเมา
PHǑM YÀK MAO

I am very familiar with this phrase....

----------


## dirtydog

You are so cute.
khun naa-rak maak 

You look so beautiful.
khun suay maak

I like you.
phom chawp khun

I like you very much.
di-chan chawp khun maak
(female speakers) 

Can I have your number?
phom khaw ber tho-ra-sap dai mai
(male speakers)

I will give you a call.
laew di-chan ja tho haa

Can you give me a call?
tho haa phom dai mai

Are you free tonight?
khuen-nii khun waang mai

Are you free tomorrow?
phrung-nii khun waang mai

Can I see you tomorrow?
phrung-nii phom jer khun dai mai

Do you want a drink?
khun yaak duem a-rai mai

I love you.
phom rak khun
(male speakers)

Thank you for today.
khawp-khun sam-rap wan-nii

Sweet dreams.
fan dii na

----------


## dirtydog

You are the most beautiful girl I've ever met.
khun pen phuu-ying thii suay thii-sut thii phom khery jer maa

You look so beautiful tonight.
khuen-nii khun duu suay maak

You are not like any other girls I've ever met before.
khun mai meuan phuu-ying khon uen-uen thii phom khery jer maa

I want to know you better.
phom yaak ruu-jak khun maak-kwaa nii

You are so special for me.
khun pen khon phi-set sam-rap phom

I want to hear your voice again.
phom yaak dai-yin siang khawng-khun iik-khrang

I'm so excited to see you again.
phom tuen-ten maak thii ja dai jer khun iik-khrang

How do you think about me?
khun khit kap phom yang-ngai

You are the girl of my dreams.
khun pen phuu-ying nai fan khawng-phom

I fell in love with you since the first time when I saw you.
phom tok-lum-rak khun tang-tae khrang raek thii phom hen khun

I will never forget your beautiful smile.
phom ja mai-mii-wan luem rawy-yim thii suay-ngaam khawng-khun

Can you be my girlfriend?
khun pen faen kap phom dai mai

I want to be with you forever.
phom yaak yuu kap khun ta-lawt-pai

You will always be in my heart.
khun ja yuu nai hua-jai khawng-phom sa-mer

I miss you every day and every night.
phom khit-thueng khun thuk-wan thuk-khuen

----------


## WujouMao

> You are the most beautiful girl I've ever met.
> khun pen phuu-ying thii suay thii-sut thii phom khery jer maa
> 
> You look so beautiful tonight.
> khuen-nii khun duu suay maak
> 
> You are not like any other girls I've ever met before.
> khun mai meuan phuu-ying khon uen-uen thii phom khery jer maa
> 
> ...


How about some of the English chat up lines. like -

How do you like your eggs in the morning? fertilised?

Grab your your coat, you've pulled

I'm gay, but when i first saw you i knew i like girls more

Is your dad a thief or something? Because someone stole the stars and  put them into your eyes!

I’ve heard sex is a killer. Want to die happy?

Excuse me, but I’m new in town, can I have directions to your place?

Can I buy you a drink – or would you just prefer the 500 baht?

I’m a thief, and I’m here to steal your heart.

If I could rearrange the alphabet, I would put U and I together.

You know what would look great on you? Me.

Can I read your T shirt in brail?

Your mum was pretty good, so i figured you would be too.

Any chance any of these can be translated into Thai and more to the point, would they GET IT?

----------

